# Soap donations?



## Kathymzr (Sep 11, 2019)

I would like to donate soap, but does anyone know places that accept donated homemade soap?
I am in Calif, and would pay for shipping if possible. Thanks in advance for any ideas.


----------



## amd (Sep 11, 2019)

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/search/7277192/?q=soap+donations&o=relevance
There's a number of ideas discussed already on the forum. I think you could also find ideas by searching "extra soap".


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 11, 2019)

Domestic abuse shelters are one.

I've heard of people donating to food banks, but my local ones haven't responded to several emails and phone calls from me.

I give away a lot to co-workers, friends and family at Christmas. And I sometimes put out a box at work that says "free".


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 11, 2019)

I donate to shelters and to the military.  A gentleman at the American Legion post I belong to takes donations and sends them overseas.


----------



## Kathymzr (Sep 11, 2019)

Thanks very much for your suggestions. My daughter, a nurse, suggested cutting soap into small cubes, or making in small molds for homeless shelters or to simply give to homeless folks. We have so many homeless here in LA. The idea is that soap can be hard to come by. A small piece can be collected and kept in a pocket for the opportunity of a shower. Different colors or kinds can be traded. Maybe sounds strange, but she has experience with helping homeless people. I don’t plan to sell my soap. It’s a hobby to share.


----------



## soaring1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Veterans Association,  go see a counselor. They love to have homemade soaps to pass out to the Vets


----------



## Kathymzr (Sep 14, 2019)

Thanks! I will do that. Many veterans here in SoCal.


----------



## soaring1 (Sep 14, 2019)

Kathymzr said:


> Thanks! I will do that. Many veterans here in SoCal.


They really appreciate it.  I have even donated some body butters that the scent wasn't going over well.  Counselor emailed me and said the Vets loved it.  Guess the poor guys and gals they see don't have access to handmade products.


----------



## Becky1024 (Sep 15, 2019)

My local food pantry loves homemade soap. So many poor people have skin problems and they really appreciate a gentle soap.


----------

